# Buying/registering/insuring vintage car



## TravelDriveRace (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum and I know there are other threads on this topic (I've searched) but none seem to answer the specific questions I have.

I am a Canadian citizen and I'm interested in buying a specific model of vintage Italian car while I'm travelling in Italy as part of a writing project I am planning. Ultimately, what I would like to do is purchase the car, drive it around Italy for about two months then sell it, with the proceeds going to charity.

I'm wondering how I could go about doing this? The car would not be leaving Italy. If I weren't buying a car, a tourist visa would suffice for my trip as I would not be there for longer than 90 days. 

I know the easy answer is to rent a car instead and save myself all of the headaches. However, this project centres around a specific vintage car that can't be rented, so that is out of the question.

I'd be very appreciative if anyone can guide me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You could only buy a car for export. 

But if you only have two months between finding the car and then selling it it'll hard to just complete the deal. It's not like vintage cars trade that quickly. 

Basically you would need to setup the sale when you buy the car. Other then selling it back to the dealer I don't see how you could do it.


----------



## TravelDriveRace (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Nick - The intention would be to have the a deal for a car worked out before I arrived in Italy. I've bought cars sight unseen from Japan before. If you know what to look for and have good help, that part isn't an issue. 

The other option is to bring the car back to Canada (it is admissible and I have imported cars before) if that makes it easier. If I was buying it for export, how long could I temporarily drive the car? Are there any restrictions on where you drive it? For example are you only allowed to drive it to the port of departure?

Pudd - I don't see an email address on your site. Can I send you a PM?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi travel drive . we are missing some very important interest for us who love vintage cars what type and year are you looking at , mwhat part of Italy are you going to drive did you know at one time abruzzo was the starting point for the Mile mile a very famouse road race a while back


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

pudd 2 said:


> hi travel drive . we are missing some very important interest for us who love vintage cars what type and year are you looking at , mwhat part of Italy are you going to drive did you know at one time abruzzo was the starting point for the Mile mile a very famouse road race a while back


Pudd, the link in your signature appears to be missing a digit or two. <moderated> leads to a 404 error, "Sorry, the requested page cannot be found."

Have you tried it lately?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

TravelDriveRace said:


> The other option is to bring the car back to Canada (it is admissible and I have imported cars before) if that makes it easier. If I was buying it for export, how long could I temporarily drive the car? Are there any restrictions on where you drive it? For example are you only allowed to drive it to the port of departure?


Going by my memory two months wouldn't be an issue. If the car is street legal you could drive it basically anyplace you want. 

From what I remember of the process you hand in the Italian plates and they give you export plates. 

Esportazione

That's the auto club page on export. They don't mention time frames. Maybe an email?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Isn't there a residency ("residenza") requirement for automobile ownership?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

yes you need to be resident to buy a car , but there are legal ways round it


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

accbgb said:


> Isn't there a residency ("residenza") requirement for automobile ownership?


There is for registering a car. But if he exports it then the car will not be registered in Italy


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

accbgb said:


> Pudd, the link in your signature appears to be missing a digit or two. [/url] leads to a 404 error, "Sorry, the requested page cannot be found."
> 
> Have you tried it lately?


I also couldn't access it by clicking on it.
However when I typed it into my search.. [


----------



## TravelDriveRace (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks again for the help everyone. Pudd, I sent you an e-mail through your website. Looks like I'll be doing some research on exporting a car the car now and see how that goes.

Dave


----------

